# Clockwork Recovery (CWM) cache mounting error



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone know how to fix this error, I boot into cwm and it can't mount cache or mount it manually? I'm not at home and haven't tried reflashing it with Odin, but was wondering if anyone knows how to fix without that... Thanks. Also does it stop it hinder a nandroid? No confirmation was given after backup.. I saw the backup, but didn't want to try it...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Brian72 (Dec 17, 2011)

I had a similar problem that started after a spontaneous reboot followed by a boot loop. After much effort, including Odin flashes with Pit file and even flashing with the Samsung utility, I had to get a replacement.

I've read it may be caused from using Ext4. Something was corrupted in cache beyond repair.

Hope your issue isn't as bad, but I'd start with a factory flash from Odin with the pit file.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian72 (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh, and nandroid did not work for me either.Complete details here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=24116900

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the answer, hopefully that's not the case... I will get back and let ya know what happens.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Flash a full factory ROM with PIT and repartition. If that doesn't work, odds are, you need a replacement.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I did the full odin and pit for gingerbread ep4 and it worked fine.. Reflashed cwm and all is good. Thanks


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Something that might be worth noting is that I odin back to stock did the upgrade to fp1 and out clockwork on it. After doing a nandroid (the error message were gone after the odin flash & clockwork working well), I got the cache error again after doing a nandroid and restoring the cache just to make certain the nandroid was good. It might be a bug with the new cwm it maybe compatibility issue with fp1...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

